# Should I mix eco complete and Flourite black sand?



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Setting up a new 185 gallon tank with mid light level plants. plan on getting crypts, swords, vals, with a few stem plants. I just purchased some eco complete and fluorite black sand, and was planning on using the eco complete as a bottom layer of about 1.5" with the fluorite sand on top (also about 1.50). Lighting from buildmyled.com 6300k 2 strips. should I just go with this system and fert the roots, or add a layer of soil and reduce overall depth?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.

Mixing them won't improve the nutrient content of the substrate. They are both basically inert substrates with no substantial amounts of nutrients available to the plants.

You can mix them, it won't hurt but it won't help as mentioned above.

Soil is a great way to grow plants without worrying about fertilizers. A 1.5 inch layer of soil (do not buy miracle grow, anything with a lot of organics in it, no compost or manure). I use Scotts topsoil with good results. Add a 2 inch layer of either eco-complete or fluorite on top, or a mix of both and you will be set.

Keep in mind soil has tannins in it which will likely leach out into the water for the first month or so making your tank tea colored. It won't hurt and indeed many fish enjoy tannins in the water. Algae might crop up during the settling in period, but should go away and remain away for many years.


----------



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Zapins. So with the soil, I won't need to add any fert tabs then? I'm trying to keep it simple, since my last plant tank had all the CO2, high maintenance plants, and constant headache. I want this one to be as stress free as possible. Two kids leave not a lot of time for maintenance!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep just need the soil no fert tabs. Think of it like an underwater house plant. You can add CO2 as well on the tank if you'd like. It will help the plants grow bushier.


----------



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

What do you think about use of a wet/dry filter? I am skeptical on it, but the tank maker kinda pushed it on me. My current plan is to add a canister filter and CO2 reactor if the plants start looking weak. I am also going to add a few power heads to increase circulation as well.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wet drys are useless for planted tanks. They remove CO2 by constantly agitating the water (like shaking a soda).


----------



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been reading that you can use a wet dry if it is "sealed"... I was planning on using the soil and mix of flourite and ec. I would inject CO2 in the return with a 100% reactor and then see what happens. Using soil, should I put the plants in immediately - as in fully plant the tank? Or should I wait for a cycling.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That sort of defeats the purpose of a wet/dry then doesn't it?

Why not just return the wet/dry and get a canister filter or something else.

Put the plants in from the beginning. You do not have to wait for cycling since plants absorb ammonium and nitrite they actually break the nitrogen cycle preventing it from being the dominant method of getting rid of NH4/NO2.


----------



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

Zapins, how are you preparing the Scotts topsoil? Do you mineralize it or just pour it in, and add some water, then top with the inert substrate?
Also, has anyone used the Fluval Stratum instead of soil?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I only remove large sticks and stones then I pour the soil directly into the empty tank, level it out the way I want (do not compact it) and then I add the inert cap of 1.5-2 inches. Then I fill the tank carefully so it doesn't dig into the soil. This way you trap a lot of air in the soil which prevents it from going sour for the first few weeks. I also use Malaysian Trumpet Snails in my tank since they burrow around the soil and keep it aerated. 

I do not mineralize it.


----------



## DRDuck (Oct 8, 2013)

How long does the soil last before you have to re-boot the system with new soil? Or do you just start using fert tabs?


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

If you keep fish in the tank, then the fish food/excrement that drops to the bottom adds to the substrate and feeds the plants, as does the ammonia and CO2 excreted by the fauna through respiration. Just like in wild ecosystems, the breakdown of organic matter from animals and shed plant matter IS what composes the organic components of the soil. If your tank gets a bit light on the fertilizer, add more fish or feed more! A well set up soil substrate can last for many years.


----------

